# Acanna Singles or Canine Caviar



## LProf (Nov 12, 2013)

I have a Pug with a sensitive stomach. He is intolerant to Flaxseed and high protein foods.I have been trying different kibbles and have not yet really found one that I am completely satisfied with. 

I have him currently on the Acanna Singles, been rotating between the Duck and Lamb. Stools not consistent and I believe his coat has gotten a bit rough.

I had him on Canine Caviar, which he did well on, but took him off it because of some negative reviews about their poor customer service. It made me nervous about trusting the Company. 

I would appreciate your thoughts on what I might do at this point.

Thanks.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

If you would really prefer not to return to your previous brand, imo, the easiest thing to do is to write down the ingredients, fiber, protien and fat content. Then search for a food with a similar panel. Otherwise, you'll be doing, as most of us do, trial and error.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

For a sensitive dog you might want to take a look at the Canidae Grain Free Pure line of four formulas. They range in protein from 25% - 32% and have only 7-10 key ingredients with no flaxseed or botanicals. 

My dogs (both have some food intolerances) have done well with the Pure Sky and Pure Land in rotation with some other brands. It can be a challenge to find simple formulas that aren't the extreme one protein/one carb foods.


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Nov 15, 2013)

I would look at Pure Vita or Zignature perhaps?


----------



## LProf (Nov 12, 2013)

leaveittoweaver said:


> I would look at Pure Vita or Zignature perhaps?


Thanks, but they both seem to have Flaxseed.


----------



## LProf (Nov 12, 2013)

PDXdogmom said:


> For a sensitive dog you might want to take a look at the Canidae Grain Free Pure line of four formulas. They range in protein from 25% - 32% and have only 7-10 key ingredients with no flaxseed or botanicals.
> 
> My dogs (both have some food intolerances) have done well with the Pure Sky and Pure Land in rotation with some other brands. It can be a challenge to find simple formulas that aren't the extreme one protein/one carb foods.


Thanks, I tried it and it produced huge stools, so I went off it. Perhaps, I didn't stick with it long enough. I just might try it again.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Does NutriSource have the right ingredients? I've heard it works well for dogs with sensitive stomachs.


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Nov 15, 2013)

InkedMarie said:


> Does NutriSource have the right ingredients? I've heard it works well for dogs with sensitive stomachs.


No  Nutrisource makes the Pure Vita line I recommended which is great for sensitive tummies but it has flaxseed in it.

I don't know how you feel about Natura as a company, but California Naturals grain free line meets your criteria.


----------



## LProf (Nov 12, 2013)

leaveittoweaver said:


> No  Nutrisource makes the Pure Vita line I recommended which is great for sensitive tummies but it has flaxseed in it.
> 
> I don't know how you feel about Natura as a company, but California Naturals grain free line meets your criteria.


Interesting, that is what I was feeding them, and which they were doing great on, until the recall, and then I took them off it. Maybe the thing for me to do is to forget about that recall and put them back on it.

Do you think I can now continue to trust the Company?


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Nov 15, 2013)

LProf said:


> Interesting, that is what I was feeding them, and which they were doing great on, until the recall, and then I took them off it. Maybe the thing for me to do is to forget about that recall and put them back on it.
> 
> Do you think I can now continue to trust the Company?


I personally do. But that's just me. I'm slightly biased, one my coworkers personally visited the Natura plant and said that you wouldn't even know they made dog food there, it is so clean. The recall in my opinion was an honest mistake. When the company was bought by P&G they did not change the safety measures and procedures to that of their other dog food plants, this was because they didn't want customers to think that they were going to change the company(80% of the same staff are still with the company)....well it bit them in the behind. 

I guess what it comes down to is, I've seen that food work time and again. I won't stop recommending it when it's appropriate even though their was a recall. Most dog foods at one time or another get recalled. Their are only a handful I know of that haven't been recalled and I feel like that's always just a matter of time. Unfortunately Natura's mistake, cost them a LOT of money and a LOT of business and they are having trouble recovering. I hope they do though, because their foods certainly have their place.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I had good luck with Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream (no other variety worked for a very sensitive boxer I used to have). It's 25% protein/15% fat with no flaxseed and no pea products (which can also cause tummy upset in some dogs). My boxer also couldn't tolerate high protein (or peas), and this one was the only kibble that didn't give him diarrhea. The other "premium" kibbles made him miserable. It's all about what works for YOUR dog, IMHO. Adult Dog Dry Food Pacific Stream Canine Formula - Taste of the Wild Pet Food


----------



## LProf (Nov 12, 2013)

leaveittoweaver said:


> I personally do. But that's just me. I'm slightly biased, one my coworkers personally visited the Natura plant and said that you wouldn't even know they made dog food there, it is so clean. The recall in my opinion was an honest mistake. When the company was bought by P&G they did not change the safety measures and procedures to that of their other dog food plants, this was because they didn't want customers to think that they were going to change the company(80% of the same staff are still with the company)....well it bit them in the behind.
> 
> I guess what it comes down to is, I've seen that food work time and again. I won't stop recommending it when it's appropriate even though their was a recall. Most dog foods at one time or another get recalled. Their are only a handful I know of that haven't been recalled and I feel like that's always just a matter of time. Unfortunately Natura's mistake, cost them a LOT of money and a LOT of business and they are having trouble recovering. I hope they do though, because their foods certainly have their place.


Thanks. That was very helpful information.


----------



## LProf (Nov 12, 2013)

Georgiapeach said:


> I had good luck with Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream (no other variety worked for a very sensitive boxer I used to have). It's 25% protein/15% fat with no flaxseed and no pea products (which can also cause tummy upset in some dogs). My boxer also couldn't tolerate high protein (or peas), and this one was the only kibble that didn't give him diarrhea. The other "premium" kibbles made him miserable. It's all about what works for YOUR dog, IMHO. Adult Dog Dry Food Pacific Stream Canine Formula - Taste of the Wild Pet Food


That does seem like it would work for my Pug. Ingredients look good. might give it a try.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I tend to think that if you have a dog with digestive issues, sometimes you just have to feed what works, regardless of how you feel about the company.


----------

